# getting sick of it.



## Reihlsportsman (Apr 7, 2005)

Any one else sick of all the added / extended seasons? Early doe, late doe, youth hunts, crossbows during archery........it's turned hunting into a joke. I am tired of people filling others tags...and bragging about it. Sick of everything being made "easy" so people will hunt........I know a lot of hunters who are getting pretty tired of it too......Sorry for the rant.......
:sad:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I'm just upset that the late archery season ends so early. Should go til the end of January like Ohio and IL.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Nope. 

For a guy whose kids are involved in several athletic activities, I do not get to hunt as much as I would like during the regular seasons. It gives me more time afield, especially over the Christmas break. 

It also gives me an opportunity to take my son hunting with me, as he is not usually able to due to school, hockey, and soccer. Yesterday was an almost perfect morning in the woods, except for the lackof deer sighting.

I can, however, appreciate your sentiment regarding the poachers, but it is time afield for me with my son.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Reihlsportsman said:


> Any one else sick of all the added / extended seasons? Early doe, late doe, youth hunts, crossbows during archery........it's turned hunting into a joke. I am tired of people filling others tags...and bragging about it. Sick of everything being made "easy" so people will hunt........I know a lot of hunters who are getting pretty tired of it too......Sorry for the rant.......
> :sad:


 All we need to do is get rid of gun season and we'd be golden


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

Not sick of it at all!!! Love Hunting Season no matter what kind it is....


----------



## moreychuck (Aug 19, 2006)

Reihlsportsman said:


> Any one else sick of all the added / extended seasons? Early doe, late doe, youth hunts, crossbows during archery........it's turned hunting into a joke. I am tired of people filling others tags...and bragging about it. Sick of everything being made "easy" so people will hunt........I know a lot of hunters who are getting pretty tired of it too......Sorry for the rant.......
> :sad:


dont be sorry for thw rant people get burned out time to for you to look at taking up bowling


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG (Nov 7, 2001)

brushbuster said:


> All we need to do is get rid of gun season and we'd be golden


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

GVDocHoliday said:


> I'm just upset that the late archery season ends so early. Should go til the end of January like Ohio and IL.


Not me. January 1st is long enough. I personally like the idea of a quiet period a week b4 gun season and open up bow season Sept 15 to make up for the lost week. No dropped horns in September either. The aspect of people filling others tags can get old after a while. Maybe steeper fines could solve that...


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

One season, Nov. 1st through the 30th, your choice of weapon.


----------



## roger carv (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote ..Sick of everything being made "easy" so people will hunt....

Just curious are you sick of not seeing deer because so many people can hunt so often it is spooking the deer?.... Because then it would be hard not easy... More pressured deer would make more of a challenge

Not sure that is what you are saying just wondering what exactly your approach here is so I can accuratly way in... I see people filling others tags... I am 100% against that however 

Overall it does not really bother me for all the seasons as long as it is legal


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

Reihlsportsman said:


> Any one else sick of all the added / extended seasons? Early doe, late doe, youth hunts, crossbows during archery........it's turned hunting into a joke. I am tired of people filling others tags...and bragging about it. Sick of everything being made "easy" so people will hunt........I know a lot of hunters who are getting pretty tired of it too......Sorry for the rant.......
> :sad:


Ide like to see the traditional 15-30 November be the only firearm season. Also, as stated above, i would like to see the archery season extended through January. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I did not hunt early antlerless or youth season so I am making up for it by going to Ohio for their muzzleloader season. Just curious if you turned in all those poachers you said are filling other peoples tags? Poaching make me sick but I love the long seasons.

Is there any reason you didn't mention the season that puts more hunting pressure on Michigan's deer herd than firearms, muzzleloader, early/late antlerless and youth season? You can hunt with archery equipment for over 3 months.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

There's a very simple reason for the zone 3 extended ML, early, and late antlerless seasons.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Reihlsportsman said:


> Any one else sick of all the added / extended seasons?
> :sad:


Are you wanting a shorter season so you can blame your lack of success on something else?



> Reihlsportsman:
> have my combo tag left, heading out right now....hope to get out every day with the bow till the first.......


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

Reihlsportsman said:


> Any one else sick of all the added / extended seasons? Early doe, late doe, youth hunts, crossbows during archery........it's turned hunting into a joke. I am tired of people filling others tags...and bragging about it. Sick of everything being made "easy" so people will hunt........I know a lot of hunters who are getting pretty tired of it too......Sorry for the rant.......
> :sad:


You and the MDNR think oppositely. The DNR are all about hunter participation, and making it easier for more folks to get out and enjoy the hunting. More people hunting = more money = more opportunities and resources protected/created.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

The deer herd where I hunt seems to continue to grow. Which is public land. I have no problems with it. Still don't get why its so "EASY" to kill a deer. You still have to put in the time. I hunt with a crossbow and compound, and hunt from the ground. I don't think its easier either way. Definitely A LOT harder to hold that crossbow steady, it is *not* like holding a gun. So all this "EASY" talk needs to be thrown out the window. It's never easy to harvest a deer, however you want to do it.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

It seems a bit excessive in my opinion too. But then I' m less the " gung ho " type than I used to be. EHD disturbs me FAR more though.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank God you didn't mention APR(s)!!!!!!!! 

Ooops! :rant:


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Whiner.


----------



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

I am not sick of the seasons but I am sick of listening to all you do nothing but complain over no deer or no huge bucks. Go hunt a game ranch or take up bowling.....:gaga:


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

brushbuster said:


> All we need to do is get rid of gun season and we'd be golden


 lol IM with you brushy..lol


----------



## cast and tug (Apr 25, 2010)

Not sick of it at all it gives me more time in the field and makes it easier to let a deer walk knowing you have more time in the field. If the season was short their would be hardly anybody letting a young buck walk. If I was sick of it I would just not hunt the extended seasons. I'm looking forward to next oct 1st so we can do it all over again! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

thunder river outfitters said:


> lol IM with you brushy..lol


:evilsmile


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> brushbuster said:
> 
> 
> > All we need to do is get rid of gun season and we'd be golden


Hey!:idea:
Do ya think 66% feel the same way?:evil::lol:


----------



## a507018 (Jul 16, 2012)

Reihlsportsman said:


> Any one else sick of all the added / extended seasons? Early doe, late doe, youth hunts, crossbows during archery........it's turned hunting into a joke. I am tired of people filling others tags...and bragging about it. Sick of everything being made "easy" so people will hunt........I know a lot of hunters who are getting pretty tired of it too......Sorry for the rant.......
> :sad:


I'm with you 100%... rant on my friend.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Reihlsportsman said:


> Any one else sick of all the added / extended seasons? Early doe, late doe, youth hunts, crossbows during archery........it's turned hunting into a joke. I am tired of people filling others tags...and bragging about it. Sick of everything being made "easy" so people will hunt........I know a lot of hunters who are getting pretty tired of it too......Sorry for the rant.......
> :sad:


My feelings completely. 

Just more fuel for the kill em all Michigan Mentality. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

gillcommander said:


> Thank God you didn't mention APR(s)!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ooops! :rant:


 
The first thing you should say after the acronym "APR" is "DUCK!"


----------



## mal (Feb 18, 2002)

Reihlsportsman said:


> Any one else sick of all the added / extended seasons? Early doe, late doe, youth hunts, crossbows during archery........it's turned hunting into a joke. I am tired of people filling others tags...and bragging about it. Sick of everything being made "easy" so people will hunt........I know a lot of hunters who are getting pretty tired of it too......Sorry for the rant.......
> :sad:


I don't feel as strongly as you do, but in theory I agree with you. The early seasons are not necessary, and personally I find hunting pregnant does in the winter, for lack of a better word, morbid.

I wonder how anyone over the age of 40 ever learned to hunt without having a special season where they could shoot deer in the summer with a gun. I still remember the days when shooting a deer was a cherished moment...now we drop 'em like flies for nearly 4 months, and complain when we don't get two or three, let alone one. I guess I feel that these special seasons have lessened the sanctity of the sport, and caused hunters' attitudes toward the sport, and specifically the animal, to degenerate (in sync with society in general). Just a personal opinion, don't really care who agrees, if anyone.

Nonetheless, I don't begrudge anyone the right to hunt anytime as long as it is done legally...can't blame hunters for taking advantage of open seasons.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Headed out for some late bow season action tomorrow. Hope i dont shoot a deer someone else has already claimed for next year. 

Nothing easy about treking a mile with 3' drifts and bow hunting in a tree in subzero windchill. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

Reihlsportsman said:


> Any one else sick of all the added / extended seasons? Early doe, late doe, youth hunts, crossbows during archery........it's turned hunting into a joke. I am tired of people filling others tags...and bragging about it. Sick of everything being made "easy" so people will hunt........I know a lot of hunters who are getting pretty tired of it too......Sorry for the rant.......
> :sad:


 

I love seeing youth and crossbow hunters drop dandy bucks. love it:lol:


----------



## cakebaker (Sep 13, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> Hey!:idea:
> Do ya think 66% feel the same way?:evil::lol:


 
xbow fo chrismas yo!!!!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Hey!:idea:
> Do ya think 66% feel the same way?:evil::lol:


 Well..... while your writing up proposals......:yikes:


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

*NOPE.*

I love deer hunting so I'm not at all tired of it. I hit the EAS (unless it's like 80 out), early bow season (my favorite), reg firearm, Z3 muzzy (my second fav), late doe and love every minute of it. I don't hunt with a crossbow and used to be very opposed to the crossbow season but have made peace with it and think there are bigger things to worry about than whether a guy uses a long bow, a recurve, a compound or a cross bow. 

Once January rolls around I'll be thinking about and making plans for next year. The DNR can set the dates and seasons any way that is appropriate and I will be out there hunting according to whatever the rules are at the time.

Good luck.




Reihlsportsman said:


> Any one else sick of all the added / extended seasons? Early doe, late doe, youth hunts, crossbows during archery........it's turned hunting into a joke. I am tired of people filling others tags...and bragging about it. Sick of everything being made "easy" so people will hunt........I know a lot of hunters who are getting pretty tired of it too......Sorry for the rant.......
> :sad:


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

langkg said:


> *NOPE.*
> 
> I love deer hunting so I'm not at all tired of it. I hit the EAS (unless it's like 80 out), early bow season (my favorite), reg firearm, Z3 muzzy (my second fav), late doe and love every minute of it. I don't hunt with a crossbow and used to be very opposed to the crossbow season but have made peace with it and think there are bigger things to worry about than whether a guy uses a long bow, a recurve, a compound or a cross bow.
> 
> ...



Amen. Been at it for almost 40 years. Only 9 more months to go.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

weatherby said:


> Not me. January 1st is long enough. I personally like the idea of a quiet period a week b4 gun season and open up bow season Sept 15 to make up for the lost week. No dropped horns in September either. The aspect of people filling others tags can get old after a while. Maybe steeper fines could solve that...


Just so long as it's a true quiet period and there are stiff fines or jail time for anyone working on their gun blind or sighting in their firearms during the entirety of the "quiet period". 

The last week before the general firearms season, by far the most disruptive thing going on is the activities of gun hunters, not the presence of bow hunters.


Completely with doc on the need for a January archery season. The m/l season and late antlerless season have utterly degraded the late archery season. And some of us would have a much easier time getting out to hunt in January than we would in a month like December, which is not only a heavy work month, but also has all that holiday crap going on which makes it tough to find time to hunt.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

SA ULTRA MAG said:


>


Might want to change your screen name if thats how you feel about firearm season


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I guess I don't know if I'm sick of it or not. I never took the time to worry about it. I focus on my hunting, which takes place between October 1st and January 1st.

Worry more about what you're doing and less about what everyone else is doing, you'd be amazed how much happier you'll be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reihlsportsman (Apr 7, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> Are you wanting a shorter season so you can blame your lack of success on something else?



Having tags left doesn't mean I wasn't successful. I passed on plenty of small bucks in the first bow season just to see them get shot by neighbors during rifle...I also found a real nice buck dead in a bean field shot with a cross bow at 45 yards threw brush by a neighbor.....I love the sport, just hate what it has become over the last few years.....


----------



## Reihlsportsman (Apr 7, 2005)

Llewellin said:


> I am not sick of the seasons but I am sick of listening to all you do nothing but complain over no deer or no huge bucks. Go hunt a game ranch or take up bowling.....:gaga:


your cool:coolgleam


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Not sure how you know the nice buck was shot with a cross bow at 45 yards but assume you talked with the neighbor and later found his buck. Yes, that's crappy. I would be pissed too but hopefully he'll be more deligent with his shots. I'm a 25 yard bow shot kind of guy but I do practice at 40. Lots of guys out there with bows that are effective at 40 yards. Who knows what happened on that one - wasn't there and not my place to say. 

I'm just wondering however why you feel that you were successful in that you passed plenty of small bucks but then start a thread mad at the hunting world for all the various seasons and different equipment. Would you feel more successful looking back on it if you shot one of those (persumeably 1.5 yo 4, 6, 8 points)? 

Everybody has their own measure of success in hunting. To each his own as long as it's legal. For me it's meat in the feezer until next fall when I can get back at it. For others it's a nice rack on the wall. For others it's watching thier son/daugther/mentored youth take thier very first whitetail. For others it's a feeling of satisfaction in passing bucks smaller than what thier after and waiting for the big boy. For others it's getting away with friends/family once a year. For others it sitting in the woods enjoying nature. Hey, whatever floats your boat. 

Just curious what you're really after.?



Reihlsportsman said:


> Having tags left doesn't mean I wasn't successful. I passed on plenty of small bucks in the first bow season just to see them get shot by neighbors during rifle...I also found a real nice buck dead in a bean field shot with a cross bow at 45 yards threw brush by a neighbor.....I love the sport, just hate what it has become over the last few years.....


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

tyson457 said:


> I agree with this statement about the youths, I do partake in the youth hunt with my nephews and daughter but they know that if they wanna harvest a deer they will put the work in. I'm not gonna set the blind or stand for them I will help but they need to do their part, and they are not allowed to harvest a buck no matter what. These are my rules and I tell them u wanna shoot a big buck then put your time in, I hate when u see these young kids who really know nothing about hunting but dad let them shoot this big buck for his first deer. Well what do they have to look forward to if they already got their big buck so easily then the challenge is over right. I hunt from October til the end of muzzle loader season and don't see a need for the late doe season since everyone is whining about deer numbers being down yet they are out shooting all these pregnant does.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Bend the words any way you like it but your just another one of those guys that dont want a kid shooting "your" buck.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Took advantage of the LAS this morning right at first light. 

















Live from the stand...


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats GV!
Way to get er done!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

tyson457 said:


> I agree with this statement about the youths, I do partake in the youth hunt with my nephews and daughter but they know that if they wanna harvest a deer they will put the work in. I'm not gonna set the blind or stand for them I will help but they need to do their part, and they are not allowed to harvest a buck no matter what. These are my rules and I tell them u wanna shoot a big buck then put your time in, I hate when u see these young kids who really know nothing about hunting but dad let them shoot this big buck for his first deer. Well what do they have to look forward to if they already got their big buck so easily then the challenge is over right. I hunt from October til the end of muzzle loader season and don't see a need for the late doe season since everyone is whining about deer numbers being down yet they are out shooting all these pregnant does.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Let's be real, its not about them "putting in the time" or "earning the buck". Its about them shooting "your buck". I bet your the kinda guy that gets downright pissed when you see all the youth with monster bucks.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

FredBearYooper said:


> Let's be real, its not about them "putting in the time" or "earning the buck". Its about them shooting "your buck". I bet your the kinda guy that gets downright pissed when you see all the youth with monster bucks.


It eludes me why anyone would make the assumptions that they do whenever this youth hunt comes up. If you don't agree with what someone else thinks then you are a lowlife kid hating bastard. Maybe the guy is just stating his HONEST opinion. I guess we could turn it around and say that anyone who feels the way you do just wants to be politically correct and maybe feel more like one of the real guys, you know, Go team!!
I could care less one way or the other as I hunt public land and would never see any of these monster bucks these kids shoot in my lifetime. It just gets old hearing the same old battle cry all the time. JMO


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

DRHUNTER said:


> It eludes me why anyone would make the assumptions that they do whenever this youth hunt comes up. If you don't agree with what someone else thinks then you are a lowlife kid hating bastard. Maybe the guy is just stating his HONEST opinion. I guess we could turn it around and say that anyone who feels the way you do just wants to be politically correct and maybe feel more like one of the real guys, you know, Go team!!
> I could care less one way or the other as I hunt public land and would never see any of these monster bucks these kids shoot in my lifetime. It just gets old hearing the same old battle cry all the time. JMO


Most don't come out at say that they don't let the kids shoot at buck,no matter what, now do they?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

All the early season hunters put pressure on the deer herd but the early season group that puts the most early season pressure on the herd whines about it the most. 

This early season group really whines about the youth hunt but most show up with training wheels on their bows. I find it kind of ironic. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

FredBearYooper said:


> Most don't come out at say that they don't let the kids shoot at buck,no matter what, now do they?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well it seems like many people make contradictions..myself included I'm positive lol. I hear people get on others for not shooting more does and that the best management practices include shooting more doe, and that we have to change our mindset from the past and let the buck walk and,yes shoot more does. But when it comes to teaching our kids that very same management practice we preach to everyone else we suddenly throw that wisdom out the door and say hey pass on those 8 does son/daughter and take that buck!! What have we done, we just lost an opportunity to walk the walk and we failed. Another reason I say bull to some of these finger pointing comments here is that I know for a fact as I have heard it a few times from landowners say hey lets get the kids out there and hammer that big boy before the neighbor gets a crack at him in regular season or a poacher shoots him or some other self justifying excuse.. Now you won't hear anyone admit it. But honestly how many of you haven't thought the same thing may just a little bit ? LOL
Truthfully many landowners earn those big bucks with many days/months/dollars of habitat improvement on their land and yes they deserve to harvest them and after all it is legal. I'm just trying to show that maybe TYSON and others prefer to teach their kids a different approach to deer management than you or I may choose for ours. Take care


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Took advantage of the LAS this morning right at first light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I love someone using a caplock with all the scoped zip guns out there.


----------



## Noproblemo (Mar 25, 2012)

Reihlsportsman said:


> Any one else sick of all the added / extended seasons? Early doe, late doe, youth hunts, crossbows during archery........it's turned hunting into a joke. I am tired of people filling others tags...and bragging about it. Sick of everything being made "easy" so people will hunt........I know a lot of hunters who are getting pretty tired of it too......Sorry for the rant.......
> :sad:


No, I'm not sick of the extra opportunity to hunt with firearms. I don't hunt the early doe or the youth hunt. I hunt with a crossbow during archery season, because I'm more interested in killing deer than wounding deer. I hunt with a scoped rifle during the regular firearm and late doe seasons. I hunt the muzzle loader season with an accurate inline scoped rifle. I like the late doe season because it's a wonderful time to manage the doe population.

I'm a little tired of not having an early ML season. It's very cool to hunt the pre-rut with a ML. But I guess the archery purists and regular firearm purists, who BTW don't even have permission to hunt on my land, have me over a barrel. Good thing I have that crossbow option.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Noproblemo said:


> No, I'm not sick of the extra opportunity to hunt with firearms. I don't hunt the early doe or the youth hunt. I hunt with a crossbow during archery season, because I'm more interested in killing deer than wounding deer. I hunt with a scoped rifle during the regular firearm and late doe seasons. I hunt the muzzle loader season with an accurate inline scoped rifle. I like the late doe season because it's a wonderful time to manage the doe population.
> 
> I'm a little tired of not having an early ML season. It's very cool to hunt the pre-rut with a ML. But I guess the archery purists and regular firearm purists, who BTW don't even have permission to hunt on my land, have me over a barrel. Good thing I have that crossbow option.


If you were a ML purist you would hunt with a flintlock. Your basically the same hunter that "have you over a barrel".

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Noproblemo (Mar 25, 2012)

FredBearYooper said:


> If you were a ML purist you would hunt with a flintlock. Your basically the same hunter that "have you over a barrel".http://www.outdoorhub.com/mobile/


If I was a ML purist, you might have a point. :lol:

But I'm not. Whatever the state lets me hunt with is fine with me, but if they want fewer deer dieing far from where I shoot them, they should let me be more lethal at greater distances during the pre-rut.


----------



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

I got an answer for ya... It's simple really... Hunt another state... I started hunting outa state 4 years ago and never looked back... Best move I ever made... Your not gonna win the battle with the MDNR... There's great hunting in all the states that surround michigan... Give it a try you wont be disappointed!


----------



## langkg (Oct 26, 2004)

Nice Shooting Doc.! I like the muzzy. Way to go and great pics. How far was the doe? That's gonna be some tasty groceries..!!!




GVDocHoliday said:


> Took advantage of the LAS this morning right at first light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

I once thought that junior high girls epitomized what it was like to be obsessed with others, but when it comes to worrying about what others do, some of you would give the junior high girlies a serious run for their money.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Wally Gator said:


> I got an answer for ya... It's simple really... Hunt another state... I started hunting outa state 4 years ago and never looked back... Best move I ever made... Your not gonna win the battle with the MDNR... There's great hunting in all the states that surround michigan... Give it a try you wont be disappointed!


While i disagree with the moving part I agree that if someone wants to complain that much then they should just hunt somewhere else. However, if your going to move I hope that you won't be a fair weather hunter and come back to Michigan if/when the hunting gets good. 

Also there is great hunting in Michigan you just have to look hard and work hard for it. It's a lot easier to go to Ohio or surrounding states and shoot deer, specifically big bucks, than in Michigan. I, myself, am a meat hunter. While I do not need the meat to survive I would pass on a big buck in order to take a bigger doe. However, I will admit that if a big enough buck came in I would probably cave in and take the buck. But it's just the natural thing to do.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Reihlsportsman said:


> Any one else sick of all the added / extended seasons? Early doe, late doe, youth hunts, crossbows during archery........it's turned hunting into a joke. I am tired of people filling others tags...and bragging about it. Sick of everything being made "easy" so people will hunt........I know a lot of hunters who are getting pretty tired of it too......Sorry for the rant.......
> :sad:


I am with you. I wish they would retire all the extra seasons they have added over the last several years. To much pressure and stress on our deer, as if the deer didn't have enough already. The late doe is the worst. I am sure some shed bucks are being shot. Instead of adding seasons they should have shrunk them. Less pressure equals more sightings. Michigan should do like Iowa and have two five day gun seasons a week apart and you have to buy a buck tag for one or the other not both. Less hunters in the woods at the same time.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> I am with you. I wish they would retire all the extra seasons they have added over the last several years. To much pressure and stress on our deer, as if the deer didn't have enough already. The late doe is the worst. I am sure some shed bucks are being shot. Instead of adding seasons they should have shrunk them. Less pressure equals more sightings. Michigan should do like Iowa and have two five day gun seasons a week apart and you have to buy a buck tag for one or the other not both. Less hunters in the woods at the same time.


I doubt shed bucks are being shot. An average January is the earliest deer will shed antlers. The season ends January 1st so I doubt shed bucks are being shot. And even if they were people can still bow hunt so bow hunters would be doing the same. Also, the idea of less pressure equals more sightings may not be true. I assume with that statement you are saying if we shorten the season there will be less pressure. However, this may be wrong. If you shorten the season you may concentrate the pressure causing the deer to go nocturnal still. Also, the 5 day gun season is a bad. After the first set of 5 days the deer will be freaked out. That week won't be enough for them to calm down so the second week will be poor hunting. So you haven't made much of a change from the regular season. 

I personally do not have a problem with the seasons. I think the reason people have issues with the seasons is because then their buck gets shot, or their deer get spooked. People need to realize they do not own the deer. I've had only 3 deer sightings in over 20 hunts. Could my hunting be better? Yes. However, I'm not going to try and change laws. If I don't like the deer that I'm seeing I will change my strategy. I think instead of cutting seasons people who worry about it so much should change their strategies. People act like its a war zone and the deer are stuck in the middle. The bottom line is the deer have maybe 1/3 of the season having guns shot at them. There is still another 2/3 of the year to hunt. If your struggling with hunting after November 15 just change your strategy don't change the law. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

November Sunrise said:


> I once thought that junior high girls epitomized what it was like to be obsessed with others, but when it comes to worrying about what others do, some of you would give the junior high girlies a serious run for their money.


 
:lol: Could not be more true!


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

MIhunt said:


> I personally do not have a problem with the seasons. I think the reason people have issues with the seasons is because then their buck gets shot, or their deer get spooked. People need to realize they do not own the deer.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Yep


----------

